# Ayuda con display 7 segmentos



## legomix1 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hola a  todos miren mi problema es que soy un poco nuevo en esto de la electronica pero tengo que hacer prender un segmento de un display ¿me pueden decir como rayos se prende el segmento?


----------



## Jessy (Oct 2, 2010)

Primero tendrias que saber si es anodo comun o catodo comun por que dependiendo de eso puedes pender el segmento que necesitas. Generalmente tienen 5 patitas de cada lado; segun recuerdo la primera va a tierra o voltaje (como dije antes dependiendo si es anodo comun o catodo comun) al igual que la 6 y las otras van a lo contrario, es decir, si es anodo comun las otras van a tierra y viceversa. Espero haberte podido ayudar ^^


----------



## legomix1 (Oct 2, 2010)

am mira mi display ees de anodo comun pero podrias especificar tu respuesta no te entendi mucho


----------



## Jessy (Oct 2, 2010)

Espero que esta imagen te sirva mejor sino tambien puedes usar el buscador del foro creo que hay algunos temas sobre displays


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 2, 2010)

el display de segmentos es basicamente ocho leds que todos tienen un pin conectado en comun. como el led es un diodo emisor de luz, igual que todos los diodos tienen anodo y catodo, si es anodo comun significa que todos los leds tienen anodo conectado y tendras que poner ese unico pin (o dos segun el display) a Vdd. si es catodo comun, como podras imaginarte, el pin comun es el catodo, y se conecta a masa.
¿el resto de los pines? son cada led individual que enciende determinado segmento. 
espero haberte ayudado, saludos


----------



## wbg58h (Oct 2, 2010)

bueno si tu display es como la imagen que subio jessy, ahi tienes la solucion, pero hay varios modelos, te voy a especificar el DA-05, es anodo comun, los pines que tiene son 5 en el lado superior y cinco en el lado inferior. Para encontrar los pines, se empieza de abajo de izquierda a derecha y luego sigues con los de arriba de forma contraria a como empezaste(derecha a isquierda) total 7 pines,
SUBO UNA IMAGEN


----------



## legomix1 (Oct 11, 2010)

grax a todos                         ya lo pude prender


----------



## Grafeno94 (Sep 7, 2013)

hola, colegas estoy aquí en este foro para ver si me pueden ayudar con una duda que tengo en la conexión de un display de 7 segmentos de ánodo común. el problema esta en que no se como producir los 0v para encender cada segmento. ahora ya se como hacer la conexión de cátodo común esa no me dio problemas pero en el de ánodo común no se como colocarle la resistencia pull up para que mande los 0v al display. aquí les dejo el diseño del circuito para que me digan que estoy haciendo mal:












fa(A,B)=A\'B\'+A\'B=A\'(B+B\')=A\'
fb(A,B)=A+B\'
fc(A,B)=A\'*B\'=NOR
fd(A,B)=fa(A,B)
fe(A,B)=A\'+B\'=NAND
ff(A,B)=fc(A,B)
fg(A,B)=fc(A,B)


aquí esta el circuito simulado con proteus y abajo esta su tabla de la verdad, y mas abajo están sus funciones simplificadas al máximo que a mi criterio esta bien. el circuito consiste en ir mostrado los numeros 4,5,6 cuando se hacen las combinaciones de entrada. el la primera imagen los switch estan abiertos por lo tanto no deberia de encender ningun segmento sin embargo aparece el numero 6 creo que el problema esta en las conexiones de la resistencia pull up. por favor si alguien sabe que estoy haciendo mal que me diga soy todo oidos.  ...


----------



## Edwar09 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hola, Lo que debes hacer es que las pullups vayan a tierra y los switch a vcc, no se si me explique pero el circuito quedaria asi, como ahora el display  es anodo comun debes hacer que las compuertas que se prendian se apaguen y las que se apagaban se prendan el punto azul son los cero volts
El circuito en proteus


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 9, 2013)

Edwar09 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, Lo que debes hacer es que las pullups vayan a tierra y los switch a vcc, no se si me explique pero el circuito quedaria asi, como ahora el display  es anodo comun debes hacer que las compuertas que se prendian se apaguen y las que se apagaban se prendan el punto azul son los cero volts
> El circuito en proteus



Entonces no se llamarian PULL-UP  (traducc: jalar hacia arriba, osea hacia el VCC) se llamarian PULL-DOWN, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 9, 2013)

Amigo, si el segmento E es una constante, pues cual es el sentido de conectarlo a una NAND?, parece que hay un error en la tabla.
Tu dices: la primera imagen los switch estan abiertos por lo tanto no deberia de encender ningun segmento sin embargo aparece el numero 6 , siendo esto correcto, ya que los switch abiertos representan un 1 en cada entrada, por lo tanto responde a la tabla de verdad.


----------



## Grafeno94 (Sep 12, 2013)

wau gracias edward09, eso era lo que no entendia. no puede responder antes por que no se como buscar este mensaje y pensaba que nunca lo habia publicado  jejejee


----------

